# Whispering Woods, Oregon



## rwroth (Jan 9, 2006)

Have exchanged into Wispering Woods, Welches, Oregon the week of April 14. Can anyone suggest a preferred building/room location at the resort and activities/restaurants in the area? Thanks,
Roy


----------



## KevJan (Jan 10, 2006)

We were there 2 years ago in February and the area was in hibernation.  There weren't any activities and not many restaurants nearby.  There was a restaurant down the road going east that was small and quite good.  Can't remember the name of it but it was on the south side of the road and was a big cabin.  Hope the time of year you're there has more to offer.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 10, 2006)

We stayed at this resort during spring break in April a few years ago and had a good time.  There are many, many TUG reviews for Whispering Woods and Whispering Woods II that give lots of information about activities in the area.

We especially enjoyed a drive over to Warm Springs Indian Reservation for totally different scenery, the lovely Timberline Lodge on Mt. Hood, and taking the light rail train into Portland from Gresham, I think.  The golf course onsite was fun and inexpensive.

The resort itself is rather quiet, but there are enough interesting things nearby for a relaxing and fun visit. 

Edit to add:  I forgot to address your request for the best location.  I don't believe there is a preferred location--they all seem fine.


----------



## Icc5 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Years Ago*

We stayed there many years ago (10 or so).  There is a golf course right there.  We (wife, 12 yr old daughter, 6 yr old son---back then) and I went horseback riding nearby for very reasonable rate compared to California.
Eating establishment was on a corner about a block or two away.
Loved Timberline Lodge.  Loved Timberline Lodge. Loved Timberline Lodge.
As you can tell, the Lodge would have made my entire trip all by itself.  It was fantastic and the food there was great.  There was also a small park that had Alpine Slide and many more things to do.  This was near the Lodge at the Conservation (I think that is what it was called) Camp.
Bart


----------

